# دور الأسره فى التربيه المسيحيه



## النهيسى (30 أغسطس 2021)

*البابا شنودة أيضًا كان له شقيق يدعى شوقى، رسمه   قسًا على مذبح كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون البابا شنودة أيضًا كان له شقيق يدعى شوقى، رسمه (عينه) قسًا على مذبح كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بالزيتون عام ١٩٩٨ وعرف باسم القمص بطرس جيد.



الانبا بطرس شقيق مطران ميلانو
الانبا زوسيما ووالده القس صرابامون
الانبا كيرلس شقيق الانبا بطرس
الانبا يؤانس وشقيقه الانبا غبريال
أساقفة أشقاء وكهنة إخوة.. أمهات تربى رهبانا وبيوت تشبه الكنائس.. الأنبا بطرس شقيق مطران ميلانو.. والأنبا يؤانس وأخيه غبريال.. ومطران القدس ابن لكاهن وأخ لشقيقين قساوسة.. وأسقف أطفيح ابن لقس وشقيقه كاهن*​


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2021)

*بركه صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معنا امين
شكراااااااااا اخى النهيسي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2021)

*مرور حضرتك شرفنى جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2021)

*مرور حضرتك شرفنى جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2022)

*موضوع جميل جدااا
الرب يبارك خدمتك استاذنا*


----------



## زهرة القصر (23 سبتمبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------

